# dead geese



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

How do you teach your dog to pick up a goose? this has probably been already talked about over and over..


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

come on someone must know some tips and tricks.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Buck25 said:


> How do you teach your dog to pick up a goose? this has probably been already talked about over and over..


First, is your dog force fetched?


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

taddy1340 said:


> Buck25 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you teach your dog to pick up a goose? this has probably been already talked about over and over..
> ...


I was in this same position last year, and same question... if your dog is force fetched, it will go a little smoother....

other wise, I have one of those big goose dokkens that is hardly used... sell for 25.... it's heavy, so it helps train the dog carrying something akward and heavy. I can't say it is a cure-all, but the only way to get your dog to reliably handle the big birds..... is by shooting a bunch for him!!


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

come on now.... Labs are bread for this


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

There is an article in this month's Duck's Unlimited about goose dogs. Also, the responses about force fetching are spot on. After that, assuming you have continued the process by using smaller birds, first frozen, then fresh, you can get him used to the weight by using a dokken goose, (as Taddy suggested)or making a "dumbell" that you can add weight, using a portion of firehose or something of the sort filled with sand, or, if you don't mind your dog ertrieving fur, use a big jackrabbit. I think the the key is that he'll retrieve anything you tell him to. Oh, and try to make sure the first goose you send him after is stone dead.

Wes


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

I had the same problem with my dog when he had his first encounter with one. What i did is bought a docken dead fowl goose and started using that. then i took some wings off a dead goose and zip tied them to the plug after he was comfortable with retrieving it. you could even try and do some water retrieves to get your dog some confidence. it is usually easier for a dog to retrieve a goose in the water


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have the same problem with my lab. She is force fetch trained, but its the picking up part that she hasnt mastered yet. How do you get her to pick it up in the right spot to be able to hold it in her mouth. she usually picks it up way to high. i think next year when i shoot one i just freeze the whole thing and practice with her.


----------

